# Advice on this dry food?



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

I was looking at this formula for my pup, he is a rescue and we are desperately trying to put on weight! What do you all think of this?


ngredient(s): 

Fresh Chicken (min. 24%), Maize, Poultry Meal Meal, Rice, Barley, Maize Gluten Meal, Animal Fat, Sugar Beet Pulp, Brewers Yeast, Egg Powder, Poultry Digest, Fish Meal, Flaxseed, Sodium Chloride, Potassium Chloride, Methionine, Molluscs and Crustaceans: Glucosamine HCI, Chondroitin, Taurine, Marigold Extract, Yucca Extract, L-Carnitine, Rosemary Extract. with Antioxidant EC Additives (Vitamin E and C). Total Chicken min. 40%.

Typical Analysis: 

Moisture 8%, Protein 28%, Oils and Fats 17.5%, Fibre 3%, Ash 6.3% Calcium 1.2%, Phosphorous 0.85%, DHA 0.15%, Vitamin A 12,000iu/kg, Vitamin D3 1,200iu/kg, Vitamin E (A-Tocopherol) 600iu/kg, Copper (Cupric Sulphate) 12.5mg/kg. Contains Tocopherol Rich Extracts of Natural Origin. No added colourants, flavourings or preservatives. Vitamin declaration is valid until best before date printed With batch number on back of pack.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

This?
Pets at Home Large Breed Complete Puppy Food with Chicken 2.5kg and 10kg | Pets at Home


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I would say, ICK!

Fresh chicken would be moved further down the list after losing its water content, so your first ingredient is "maize" (aka CORN). Also high on the list are rice, barely, "maize gluten meal" (corn again!), animal fat (what kind of animal?) sugar beet pulp, brewers yeast, poultry digest, flaxseed... ALL fillers and will do very little for your dog. Methionine is also a known carcinogen.

I'd steer clear of this food.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like crap to me. Not much meat... "Animal (god only knows) Fat".... lots of corn.. sugar... and a bunch of other crappy ingredients.

I wouldn't feed this stuff.


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok great. Thanks for the advice. Im at a loss here for a decent food that will not break the bank. Another one which was suggessted to me was Arden Grange Fresh Chicken 18%, Chicken Meal* 18%, Whole Grain Rice, Chicken Fat*, Beet Pulp, Egg Powder, Whole Grain Maize, Dried Brewers Yeast, Fish Meal*, Linseed, Fish Oil*, Minerals, Vitamins, Nucleotides, Prebiotic FOS, Prebiotic MOS, Cranberry Extract, Chondroitin Sulphate, Glucosamine Sulphate, MSM, Yucca Extract. * Preserved with mixed tocopherols and rosemary extract.

Typical Analysis/100g:
Protein 29%, Oil 18%, Fibre 3%, Ash 6%, Moisture 8%, Omega6 4. 1%, Omega3 0. 7%, Vitamin A 20000 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 1350 IU/kg, Vitamin E 135 IU/kg, Calcium 1. 3%, Phosphorous P 0. 85%, Copper 22 mg/kg (as Cupric Sulphate).

Or James wellbelloved
ngredients and analysis
Ingredients: Rice, turkey meat meal, oats, potato protein, turkey fat, whole linseed, turkey gravy, alfalfa, natural seaweed, sodium chloride, calcium carbonate, D. L-methionine, lysine hydrochloride, threonine, glucosamine, chondroitin, JWB special ingredients.

Contains: Min 26% turkey, min 26% rice, min 15% oats, min 0. 3% JW+.

Typical analysis: Protein 30%, oil 13%, fibre 2. 5%, ash 7. 5%, omega-3 fatty acids 1. 3%, omega-6 fatty acids 2. 9%.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

what about Applaws Natural Pet Food - Natural Dry Dog Food


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

unloader said:


> what about Applaws Natural Pet Food - Natural Dry Dog Food


Thanks for the link, I did a review on it and found the following Applaws dry and moist food for dogs and cats - review from pet food choice

They basically said it was not complete and needed to be used as a complementary food. 

I have gone over many of the threads on here about nutrition and am so glad I did. The pets at home (the first one I posted), was recommended by someone, and looking at the advice I now see how bad it is!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Out of the ones you posted, I like the Arden Grange the best. I don't know what kind of foods are available in the UK so it's hard to make recommendations.


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

What budget are you on? I take it this is for a GSD? Lol.

If you can't feed raw then I would suggest sticking to grain free:

James Wellbeloved (Turkey + Veg ONLY): 10kg - £33 (2 bags for £59.98) - Zooplus 

Acana Grasslands/Pacifica/Wild Prairie Dog: 13.5kg - £48.99 - Zooplus 

Taste of The Wild: 13.6kg - £44.99 - Zooplus 

Barking Heads (Salmon + Potato ONLY): 12kg - £40 +delivery - VetUK

Fish4Dogs Finest Complete: 12kg - £35.68 +delivery - VetUK

Applaws: 12.5kg - £38.98 - VetUK 
(don't know where you heard it wasn't complete? I know people who use it :s - don't take my word for it though, but i've never heard that)

Hope that helps!


----------



## brondevenish (Jan 25, 2011)

Shrap said:


> What budget are you on? I take it this is for a GSD? Lol.
> 
> If you can't feed raw then I would suggest sticking to grain free:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting that, yes it is for my GSD. With regards to the applaws not being complete, I found that on a UK dog food review web page, I posted the link further up the page. Apparently they do not add any vitamins, therefore it is not a complete food. I do like the look of it, but with a not so healthy puppy on my hands I do think I need to make sure he is getting vitamins. 

I am going to check out my pet store that is close to me and see if they carry any of those you recommended. Thanks again!


----------



## Shrap (Mar 4, 2011)

Take note of the prices I listed before you go as the pet shops tend to be more expensive. Zooplus has free delivery if you spend over £19.

Just remember when you change over to do it gradually over a week or so and not all at once. If he has digestive problems you'll need to be careful when changing between bags too as batches can differ slightly and cause tummy upsets.


----------

